# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  biến tần mitsubishi e7200-2,2kw báo lỗi

## racing boy

có cụ nào trị dc bệnh này ko ạ , e đang bí quá ạ, hix hix 




 e xin cảm ơn trước ạ

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## emptyhb

Chuyên điện tử còn bó tay thì anh em ai cứu được.

----------


## racing boy

> Chuyên điện tử còn bó tay thì anh em ai cứu được.


e có chuyên điện tử đâu, nó báo lỗi cpu ạ

----------


## emptyhb

Bác kiểm tra mấy hướng giải quyết trong manual nếu không được thì gửi cho bác Trần Lê Đạt Thịnh ở Cần Thơ chắc khỏi

----------


## tranhung123456

báo lỗi bị nhiễu cpu đó mà vệ sinh biến tần rồi reset cài lại thử coi
nếu còn báo lỗi nên mua bo khiển khác cho mau he he he (đở nhứt oc đau đầu suy nghĩ )

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Chưa thu lượm đc của Misubishi. Các bác chỉ giáo ạ!
http://www.bkmech.com.vn/sua-chua-bi...cromaster.html

----------


## secondhand

Biến tần của mình là D720, còn của bác E7200 đời cao quá ko biết giống ko?! thôi thử đại  :Big Grin:  Cái này do bac set sai chổ nào rồi, bác vào mục 79 set lại là 7 xem sao, nếu ko hết lỗi thì .... preset lun  :Smile:

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

> Biến tần của mình là D720, còn của bác E7200 đời cao quá ko biết giống ko?! thôi thử đại  Cái này do bac set sai chổ nào rồi, bác vào mục 79 set lại là 7 xem sao, nếu ko hết lỗi thì .... preset lun


ok bác. tí e đi làm về thử xem sao ạ. thank bác

----------

